# My first cycle Test prop + Dbol



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

This is my first cycle, i am ware that i should use test e only, but i have my reasons for this such as i want to keep to 8 week cycles test prop + dbol cycles. As prop allows for shorter cycles, therefore i can recover and take a break for 4 months before going back on. 

Stats
Age: 23 
Lifting: 2.5 years
Height:5'7
Weight: 73kg
Bf: 12%
Goal: Add mass slowly and use gear for rest of my life safely.


My diet
1 pound of wheatgerm (60mg per day zinc)
2.2 pounds of  kale (DIM to convert bad estrogen to good estrogen)
Chicken for my protein 1.5g per pound bw
Fats 0,5g per pound of bw
carbs all fruits (Wheatgerm will be my complex and kale will take up a lot as well)
Fish oil supplement
NAC to protect my liver
Raloxifene 60mg a day if i get gyno


My cycle is as follows. 

- Week 1 to 8: Testosterone prop @ 100mg EOD
- Week 1 to 4: Dbol 30mg a day, 15 at morning and 15 at night start the day of first pin
- Week 1 to 8: hCG @ 250 iu every 3.5 days (500 iu/week total) Start a day before first pin
- Week 1 to 8: Arimidex @ 0.25mg every three days (From day 2 up until PCT starts) like monday then do it again thursday

Pct 3 days gap between start of pct and last pin as well as hcg
Clomid @ 75/50/50/50 & Nolvadex @ 40/20/20/20


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope you're eating that make raw and not cooking it as it would reduce the bioavailability of glucosinolates including DIM. Furthermore DIM is not as effective as I think you believe it to be. Good luck


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 7, 2014)

What is DIM?
OP do you follow a paleo lifestyle?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> What is DIM?
> OP do you follow a paleo lifestyle?



Diindolymethane (DIM). It helps you metabolize and excrete estrogens faster. Doesn't really drop estrogen levels too much though.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I hope you're eating that make raw and not cooking it as it would reduce the bioavailability of glucosinolates including DIM. Furthermore DIM is not as effective as I think you believe it to be. Good luck



Yeh i read that, i am planning on making smoothie out of the kale.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2014)

A smoothie with 1 kilo of kale??? That does not sound appetizing at all lol.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A smoothie with 1 kilo of kale??? That does not sound appetizing at all lol.



There are some good recipies out there. Anyways, how does the anabolic side of my cycle look?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2014)

Drop the dbol and work on the diet. It could use some work. Make a thread in the diet section and you'll get plenty of help designing a good diet. 

I personally would hold off on the cycle riht now. At 5'7" and around 150lbs there's plenty of things you can do to add mass without Anabolics.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Drop the dbol and work on the diet. It could use some work. Make a thread in the diet section and you'll get plenty of help designing a good diet.
> 
> I personally would hold off on the cycle riht now. At 5'7" and around 150lbs there's plenty of things you can do to add mass without Anabolics.



What about the timings of each cycle step? That is what i am worried about, if they clash. My diet in on point, recently switched to 4 days a week as opposed of 6 days which i think was my problem. Not going to wait another 2 years to make gains made in a 8 week course, as long as i do this safely with my eyes wide open i can avoid health problems therefore increase the no. of cycles before i hit TRT. i don't think doing extra 1 cycles will do as much damage as being ignorant about my cycle, which is why i am here to gather advice on how to do this as safe as possible and prolong going on TRT eventually.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 7, 2014)

dbol and test doses are perfect for a first cycle if you are going that route. I would wait a full week after your last pin minimum to start your PCT. pin hcg during that week, double the normal dosage.

So, EOD injections over an 8 week period you are essentially going to have to pin 28 times versus a cycle with test E you could have only pinned 8 or 16 times. So just know that you will probably run into scar tissue problems with your injection sites. Do not get frustrated, instead prepare for it. Go get a foam roller now and learn how to properly use it to reduce scar tissue. Also, try the glutes, delts, thighs, and ventroglute and hopefully you like at least 2 of those spots, giving you 4 locations to rotate. If you like all 4 then you will have 8 locations to rotate and only have to pin each one about 4 times during cycle, which will result in far less scar tissue.

Also, I like delts for test prop because that location delays the absorption of the drug compared to larger sites like the glutes. This will keep your levels a bit more stable and you'll have less side effects, so definitely learn to love pinning delts.

Your goal is as general as it gets. Give us a few incremental goals with time periods attached to them. A goal without a set time period is simply a wish


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

Your diet is on point and your 150 lbs? No. It's not on point at all. I'm an inch taller than u and weighed 50 more pounds than u before I even thought about touching steroids. Your not gonna keep shit from this 8 week cycle because u have no foundation to work with my man. It's the truth. Take it how u want.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your diet is on point and your 150 lbs? No. It's not on point at all. I'm an inch taller than u and weighed 50 more pounds than u before I even thought about touching steroids. Your not gonna keep shit from this 8 week cycle because u have no foundation to work with my man. It's the truth. Take it how u want.



What I was trying to say lol ^^^^^^^^


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your diet is on point and your 150 lbs? No. It's not on point at all. I'm an inch taller than u and weighed 50 more pounds than u before I even thought about touching steroids. Your not gonna keep shit from this 8 week cycle because u have no foundation to work with my man. It's the truth. Take it how u want.



I was 92kg 8 months back, weight means little to me tbh . I hit 100kg bench at 5'7, and 30kg incline dumbell press for reps, yet looked like crap. I have strength foundation so when i do run my 8 week course my joints won't give out. I just need advice on my cycle, not advice on whether eating 1kg of vegies is icky, or nit picking on my weight. I am worried if some of the compounds i will be using are going to clash together.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

Get Some said:


> dbol and test doses are perfect for a first cycle if you are going that route. I would wait a full week after your last pin minimum to start your PCT. pin hcg during that week, double the normal dosage.
> 
> So, EOD injections over an 8 week period you are essentially going to have to pin 28 times versus a cycle with test E you could have only pinned 8 or 16 times. So just know that you will probably run into scar tissue problems with your injection sites. Do not get frustrated, instead prepare for it. Go get a foam roller now and learn how to properly use it to reduce scar tissue. Also, try the glutes, delts, thighs, and ventroglute and hopefully you like at least 2 of those spots, giving you 4 locations to rotate. If you like all 4 then you will have 8 locations to rotate and only have to pin each one about 4 times during cycle, which will result in far less scar tissue.
> 
> ...



THankyou , this was exactly what i was looking for. My goal is very general indeed, my goal ties in with slow and steady and avoid things like deca/tren as i cbf with the sides, or cycles beyond 8 week. I was thinking of pinning my quads/glutes and rotate between them, not sure about my delts as i do them 2x a week so getting scar tissue there will be a little annoying.

Looked at this for foam roller. THankyou for advising me on this, i will be sure to get one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8as6IE9m1PE


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

OK man.  u got it all figured out then. Good luck.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> OK man.  u got it all figured out then. Good luck.



Well i don't which is why i came here.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

Well 2 people have told u that u should wait and get your diet in check to where u actually put some natural muscle on first and it goes in one ear and out the other. A lot of these guys including myself kinda know a thing or two about this stuff. But if u think your ready at 150 lbs then go for it man.


----------



## siamakdieded (Aug 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> A lot of these guys including myself kinda know a thing or two about this stuff.



Well please share me stuff i want to know like the other guy has 
I know what i need to know, the whole wait till you are at your natty limit thing does not interest me. I accept that my joints will suffer, but if i keep my reps high it should not be too much of a problem. I know exactly what i want to do, and understand the consequences therefore i do not like being mocked by your sarcasm i am far from an idiot trust me.


----------

